# If you want to show...



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Where can you get his book?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

dbrazzil said:


> Where can you get his book?


This book was recommended to me by an instructor at a handling class yesterday. It can be found on Amazon: The Winning Edge: Show Ring Secrets.


----------

